# Signing an Indemnity for Lost Share Certificate?



## PM1234 (26 Sep 2008)

I recently realised I had lost an original share cert and after contacting Computershare, they sent me an indemnity form for a lost share certificate (for a fee). 

The form needs to be countersigned by a bank or insurance company or alternatively Computershare will countersign the form (for a fee). 

I'd rather try and get this signed myself but the letter from Computershare advised that BOI, AIB and Anglo Irish Bank do not offer this service. 

My account is with BOI and now I'm a bit stuck as to who I can go to especially as I don't have an account with another branch.

My home insurance is with Caledonian. Would anyone know if they countersign these forms or would anyone have any other suggestions? 

Thanks a mill


----------



## Ravima (26 Sep 2008)

whoever countersigns will charge a fee in any case. Computershare may be the cheapest option as insurance companies usually charge a percentage of the value of the shares on date of signing.


----------



## okellyemer (15 Jul 2009)

hi 

Did you have any joy with this.  I'm in the same situation.  I don't know who will countersign the letter of indemnity and like you my bank account is with BOI.  Did you manage to get it sorted.  Who did you get to sign the letter.  I'd be very reluctant to go back to Computershare in any case, I found them really awful to deal with


----------



## oliverd68 (29 Aug 2017)

PLEASE HELP!!

I am in a similar situation.  I have Glanbia shares which were originally purchased when the Co-op became a PLC in the late 80s.  My share certs were with bank of Ireland and now they say they don’t have them.  Can anyone tell me 1. Who will indemnify the share certs and for what cost and 2. Have bank of Ireland got a case to answer here?

I am in a terrible situation here and I need to sell these shares as soon as possible, please help me!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2017)

oliverd68 said:


> My share certs were with bank of Ireland and now they say they don’t have them



Did they take them as security for a loan?  When they took them they would have given you a receipt for them. Show them the receipt. If they still do not have them, then they would have to pay your costs of the indemnity.

I presume you have been getting dividends from Glanbia, so you know how many shares you have?

Is it possible that a stockbroker has the shares in a Crest Account? It's unlikely as you would have received an annual statement from them, but worth checking.

You will have to get onto Glanbia's Share Registrars Computershare  and find out the procedure.

It will take some time to sort out. Focus on Glanbia and getting the indemnity and paying for it.

It will take even longer to sort out Bank of Ireland. But you can get them to sort it out afterwards.

Of course you can pursue Glanbia and BoI simultaneously, but don't wait to sort out BoI first as my suspicion would be that they don't have a case to answer.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2017)

Here is the Computershare FAQ on certificate replacement 

https://www-uk.computershare.com/Investor/faqs2.asp?category={3E846E72-DCDB-4060-B657-68069892CD14}

Brendan


----------

